# Some Porter Cable videos to watch



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Been reading alot so thought i'd pop up a few youtube vids for reference only :-

1/ 




2/ 




3/ 




4/ 




Well theres a few.

Feel free to comment and add a few yourself. I personally found them very informative being a newbie


----------



## REFLECTS (Apr 7, 2008)

Anyone watched one of these yet?


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

I had a look while I'm supposed to be working........ brilliant to actually see polishing in motion, after seeing so many still photos. Would give me a good idea, along with the many guides, how to start machine polishing

Good post

Cheers

Mark


----------



## sauntson (Feb 4, 2008)

Just watched them great to see polishers in action as member abover said....
GREAT thanks


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

My favourite -


----------



## AJA_528i (Mar 25, 2008)

Well sourced- nice one!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

L200 Steve said:


> My favourite -


Hmmmm - he looks familiar!!


----------

